
How to obtain a full 12-lead electrocardiogram with the Apple Watch - vo2maxer
https://annals.org/aim/article-abstract/2756147/standard-precordial-leads-obtained-apple-watch
======
vo2maxer
Copy and discussion of paywalled article:
[https://twitter.com/erictopol/status/1199088326633914368?s=2...](https://twitter.com/erictopol/status/1199088326633914368?s=21)

